# CLOMID AND SEPTATE UTERUS



## melissa j (May 16, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone had been prescribed clomid with a septate uterus, and does anyone know if there is much hope in conception with septate.  Im doubtful.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

sorry hun i dont have a clue but hopefully someone with a similar experience will come to hand

have you discussed clomid as an option with your consultant ?

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I have a septate/bicornuate uterus and ovulate absolutely fine....but was prescribed clomid several years ago to help boost things (and regulate cycles back after they'd gone a bit erratic following 2 naturally conceived early miscarriages).

Do you have issues with ovulation ? How severe is your septate/bicornuate uterus ? Have you discussed your concerns with your consultant ?

Many women conceive with no problems what so ever, despite having a bicornuate/septate uterus.....it certainly doesn't mean you won't be able to conceive and sustain a pregnancy. I conceived 18yrs ago and the pregnancy was fine but for reasons I won't go into here I had a termination. I've subsequently conceived 4 more times but all resulted in early miscarriages/chemical pregnancies (2 naturally/2 through IVF/FET) but I do have several other things effecting my fertility (polyps, endo, blood clotting and immune issues, fibroid)

Despite me having a septum that came down around 1cm into top of my womb, making it heartshaped, I had corrective surgery to cut it back several years ago but they couldn't remove it completely as it may have weakened the womb muscle wall. I've since had more ops as adhesions form but 2 separate fertility consultants are still confident that I'll conceive and sustain pregnancy despite all this....it's certainly not all doom and gloom.

Reading through your previous posts I see that you were already prescribed clomid back in 2006....where are you now with your treatment ? Are you considering being prescribed clomid again ? Sorry, just a little confused by your question re septate uterus and clomid as you've already been prescribed it ?

If you use the search tool on this website you'll see there are quite a few threads discussing septate/bicornuate uterus so why not have a read of those as there's some positive stories there....here's a few I've found quickly but if you do your own search you'll find more....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=126662.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120924.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110956.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=64941.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95394.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=99604.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## melissa j (May 16, 2006)

Thanks,  Yeah i started clomid 2006 it was prescribed to me as was not ovulating at all. After dye test revealed only one tube appearing open i had lapro which then showed 2nd tube was actually fine but i had septate uterus (therefore poss cause of dye).

DP tests all clear

So when all was clear she started me on clomid to get me ovulating.  I responed well to 50mg.  Thing is i had side effects of eyesight being badly disturbed however i was still for proceeding.  Anyway to cut long story short i was due to have 3 mths off and restart another 3 mths of clomid as gynae was certain (as she could be) that clomid could work.  Due to setbacks in my relationship  i never got back on it and things have been delayed until now, as we are now ready to start back all setbacks solved    Only thing is i cant help but feel the septate could be the reason 1st course failed.  Gynea said she was unsure if septate was full or partial but even worse case scenario if full conception was still possible.

Anyway my basic worry is if dye didnt go up one side, then if thats side thats ovulating swimmers also wont get up it    I dont know suppose like everyone else i would like simple solutions and miracles.  

I asked gynea about sugery and she said it was quite intense.  To my knowledge ive no other probs only septate and ovulatory.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If you have a septate uterus then it does depend on the severity.  A septate uterus wouldn't prevent dye from going up your tube unless it was a septate that came down so far that it completely "cut" your womb in half ie 2 sections....but if your consultant has said that you'd be able to conceive and carry child to term then I can't honestly see this being an issue.

If that's the case then sperm would also be able to get up that side and into the tube.  Also, you don't just ovulate from one ovary....and if there's problems with one tube then sometimes the egg can be wafted over to the tube that is ok.....if you're ovulating on clomid from both ovaries then I can't see what the problem is....there's still plenty of chance for the sperm to reach the egg.  Obviously, I'm not medically qualified, but I would've thought it unlikely that having a septate uterus would prevent you from actually conceiving....although it may hinder implantation but as I say, very much dependant on the severity of it.

When you say you had a dye test, do you mean an HSG or HyCoSy ?  Ideally, if you have a problem with your womb then you should try to get a hysteroscopy done.  This is where they insert a camera into your womb, via the cervix (so not like a laparoscopy) and they can check the full extent of any abnormalities.  I've had this done 5 times now & it's been advised I have another one before on another round of IVF/FET (my last was in Feb 07).  Corrective surgery to the septum isn't "intense" but it is skilled and would require a consultant who knew exactly what they were doing ie specialist experience in doing this.....mine was done through hysteroscopy under general anaesthetic....at the same time as having a laparoscopy to remove endo and adhesions.

If you have concerns about the septate uterus then perhaps ask for a hysteroscopy as this gives a much clearer picture of what's going on in your womb & will be able to show them the actual severity of the septum.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## melissa j (May 16, 2006)

Thanks Natasha, I had Hyster thing done too before ever starting ttc as i continued to bleed for 4 months with no break so hyster was done same time as D&C (bleed was not pregnancy related at least that i knew of it was in my younger days), it was actually at that time the septate was noticed (different gynea) and i took from my notes from GP that it was full septate as she described my womb from notes as like a nut two halves (hence the doubts ive been having).  Its this new gynea who done dye test and lapro and working from previous notes has made this diag and i was just reluctant to trust her judgement, (just feeling very negative about it all)  I suppose its as you say more than one side ovulates.

Thanks you have restored my hope.  I think i will give clomid another bash and if it fails see what my options are from there regarding septate.


----------

